# Woking Nuffield Part 50!



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey girls, new home  Happy Chatting 

Just wanted to say, whilst reading through the last 20! pages on the previous thread I have never been through such a rollercoaster of emotions in one short session. I started out by crying my eyes out for the Wildcats  , especially reading Chris's post, I then burst into laughter at Piglet's feet  and was back to tears again reading Cheesy's birth story (tears of joy for Cheesy I mean) Blimey I am now emotionally drained 

Wildcats - You will be in my thoughts tomorrow as you say farewell to little Matthew - he will never be far from your hearts xxxxxxxxxx

Love
Tracy
x

PS - *Emma* - I had to be out of the house at 6.30am this morning and left my cheque in Baz's capable hands to post out to you for me and the  idot forgot to post it! Promise I will personally put it in the postbox tomorrow sweetheart xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Me first again  

Myra, wishing you lots of         for tomorrow honey xxx


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Evening all  

Me 2nd!!!

Just wanted to say good luck to Myra for tommorow - hoping its a bfp for you  

Wildcats - thinking of you both 

nighty night


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well since Tash has buggered off to Belguim it aint arf quiet  

Gill-pmsl at calling pots a chav  

Pots-Urgghh turkish delight   thats like eating chocolate covered rose petals  

Ali-Hello hun hope your ok  

Piglet-Good luck tomorrow hun hope you have mowed those feet    

Myra-Good luck tomorrow   

Wildcats-I hope the day goes as well as can be expected..night night Matthew  

Tracy-No problems chick   i feel like the baliffs at the moment   this lot are terrible at getting the cheques out


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Emma ...your up late
Hi Tracy....i felt just like you especially Chris post it was heart wrenching, i haven't stopped thinking about them....love you guys


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

TASH WE MISS YOU COME BACK 
Stop pigging on all those choccys and share them with us


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Had a text from Tash...she is back but knackered told her we missed her  

Just popped on before going to bed hun


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Likewise....been round a friends as DH not back from Birmingham yet....was subjected to CBB...YAWN YAWN


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

serves you right  

Right im off night hun


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Myra* -   for tomorrow

*Emma* - Thanks hon, cheque will be in post first thing tomorrow 

*Wildcats* - Will be thinking of you xx

*Piglet* -   

*Ali* - CBB - YAWN, totally agree

Night night all


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Wildcats, 

Just wanted to say i'll be thinking of you both tommorrow.    

all my love luc


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

you still here Ali?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Wildcats - thinking of you constantly and especially tomorrow  

Myra - keeping everything crossed that you get the surprise of your life tomorrow    

Piglet - good luck with ET     

thanks for your good wishes about my dad - he is now home, just a flare up of his angina, hopefully he will now take things easy  

have taken a day off tomorrow in order to have a long weekend to try to relax before d/****** on 1st. didn't go down too well at work as one of the girls walked out today and another handed in her notice - never mind they'll just have to cope!!

Hugs to all - talk tomorrow


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Whats this about photographing the embryos?


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Sorry I haven't posted for a few days, was going to wait till after I'd tested just to be sure, but it's pretty much a BFN for me I'm afraid. I went away for a couple of days to the coast with DH to have a bit of a distraction and AF came in full force on Tues (I'm due to test tomorrow, and still will as I know WN will want me to), but it is a pretty conclusive BFN as it has been a full blown AF. Also after reading the so very sad news on here on my return, I didn't feel it appropriate to write about my news.  

Myra, Good luck for tomorrow, it still sounds positive hun if you only have had brown spotting. Considering there were 3 of us there that day and I am BFN, by the law of averages, you still have a good chance! I'm keeping everything crossed for you.

Thank you all for thinking of me by the way, I read back through the posts and even though I wasn't here, so many people were wondering how I was getting on. Considering that I'm a real newbie on here, I was really touched by that. You are all so lovely.

Myself and DH are staying positive and are planning our 2nd attempt after a few months break.   

Love Angie xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Angie - so sorry honey. take care of yourself


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Angie - I'm so sorry things didn't work for you this time. I'm glad that you're staying strong and planning when you'll try again.    

Myra -


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Angie, 

So so sorry to hear things havent worked out for you.   Really glad to hear you'll be trying again. You will get there. We are all here if you need any support. 

Take care of yourself

Luc


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Dear Angie

So sorry to read your news hun, this IVF is such a rollercoaster ride, glad that you are moving on with another go, take care hun, Mr R was obviously not up to scratch on that day  

Well have just got in, went to Staines for something to eat and watched Rocky, had a good time although film was rubbish, but it was good to get out and be normal again, i think my journey is over as well as although bleeding is still brown it has got heavier now, oh well, on to the next journey

Piglet, good luck tomorrow hun, i will be thinking about you  

Wildcats, my thought will be with you tomorrow and baby Matthew 

Catch up tomorrow guys, thanks for all the positive vibes, love you all


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey Myra.

I was never much on any of the Rocky movies myself, so it doesn't surprise me to hear it wasn't great.

How did you get the pic of your embies?

Here's hoping for a nice surprise tomorrow


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Piglet, 

They show you the embies on a TV screen before transfer. You can take a photo of the screen. They come out quite well. We took a pic of ours on our last tx, (not this one though   ). We used dh phone which wasnt great but i think a digital camera works really well.

Luc


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Piglet

We took our digital camera, and Mr R lets you take a piccie before they suck up the embies in the catheter thing, so dont forget to take your camera or your phone, good luck hunny


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Piglet really good luck tommorrow. Hoe many embies you having?


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks guys. I'll take the camera and have to ask one of the nures to do it as DH will be outside with lil sis. I'm having 2 put in, and still freaking out about being embarrassed    I won't sleep a wink.


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Piglet what you embarrased bout?


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Your feet were lovely really!! we didnt mean to


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Having my legs in stirrups with people milling about all over the place and some strange bloke having a rumage around in me.

Luc -


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

You will be fine, i had Mr R fiddling in my lady garden, you will be so excited the embarrassment will disappear


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

You'll be fine. Tisn't that bad honest. They do peer right in there btw, so dont get worried if you think theyre getting too close. At first i thought his head might disapear up there but thats normal. I am the worst at being embarrased but just remember they do it for a living to them your just another punani (really quite boring).


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Think Myra is giving you the wrong impression now. Mr r will not be exciting you down there with his fiddling!!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Luc, your up late, how you doing hun, has the brown spotting stopped?? Hope so and you can enjoy being pg

Luc, pmsl, when i read it back, i see what you mean


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Piglet, I just want to add my 'it'll be fine' to the ones above lol.

Honestly hun, there wont be many people in there. I only had Mr.R doing his thang, and one nurse. The embryologist is in the next room ajoined by a 'serving hatch'. You are literally only lying on the bed for a couple of minutes, it's very quick.
Also, I think Mr.R has seen so many 'bits' by now that it's prob' just like us looking at the TV, lol.

Good luck hun, you really will be fine.

love Angie xx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Myra, 



Yeah its stopped. Feel much better now. Cant stop worrying i'm a natural at it , drive dh   ,but i am enjoying it. Still feels totally unbeliveable though. I am on cloud nine. I really had almost completely given up on the idea i would ever get a bfp, I honestly thought i knew it would not happen to me, so its like a miracle i thought would never happen. 

How you? do you still have sore boobs and everything. Im so keeping everything crossed for you tommorrow.


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

I know you're both right. I used to be a nurse and was never embarrassed to deal with other peoples intimate things, but its a diferent kettle of fish when its me who's the 'patient' ! 

Angie -    thank you


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Piglet, 

How many embies did you get in the end. I think i read your sis had 7 eggs is that right? did you have icsi?


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

We had 9 eggs and 7 embryos. No we're having straight IVF


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Really good luck. looking forward to seeing the pics tommorrow.


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Holy Sh*t - my tickers just ticked over and told me that todays the day. Hell, I'm a wimp sometimes  

I'm off now. Thank you so much for all your good wishes and support - it really does help. I'll be back again tomorow and tell you that it was a piece of cake. 

Here's hoping I don't fart....................... 

Nite nite all


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Piglet   wouldnt suprise me at all if you did!  

Im off to bed. Good night girls. 

Myra


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Wildcats - I'm not at all a religious person I'm afraid, but I will be doing my own version of praying for you today sweethearts xxxx


Myra - Hi sweetheart, am soooooooooo hoping I read good news when I get back from work tonight


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Mr and Mrs Wildcats - am thinking of you both today.  RIP little Matthew.

Good luck Piglet - you'll be just fine  

Angie, am so sorry to hear that this go hasn't worked but great that you are already looking ahead. 

Myra, am keeping everything crossed for you.  

Hope the 2ww is going okay Gill.  

Morning to everyone else xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Elly, Chris and Little Matthew......thinking of you today, will be there in spirit. Nunight little BB.  

Minow x


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Wildcats - will be thinking of you today  

Angie - so sorry it was a BFN for you, it must be so disappointing but I'm glad you're not letting it put you off and already thinking about the next go    Did you get any frosties btw?

Tash - glad to hear you got back safely from Belgium - hope it wasn't as bad as you were imagining

Luc - glad the spotting has stopped and that you're feeling more positive

Piglet - good luck for today   

Morning to everyone else.

Well got my treatment plan through yesterday which was quite exciting but now I'm panicing about quite how I'm going to get al this time off for scans.  I've got one on a Monday at 1.30pm and the two weeks later I have one on Monday at 11am, Wed at 9am and Fri at 8.20am.  I have no idea how I'm going to explain this especially as I'm going to be off the following week!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

wildcats!!!............

NVH- welcome back hun!

Pig- good luck for today, not that you'll need it

Emma- glad that cheque got to you, we've had terrible problems with the post lately

MT  welcome!!

Myra-  have you tested yet. seriously  i hope you are ok

Ange- so sorry to hear your news. Take care of yourself


Luc- glad you got some reassurance. 

cheesy- I tried to say yesterday but I lost my post.  great story. I had heard that labour can sting a bit  i bet she is worth it though. So glad your dh is getting stuck in as well

As for me, busy all ready!! I've had loads of enquiries about our lastest wedding cake design which is great. right off to get a shower etc, catch you ladies later
Sarah- all sounding great and lioke you are moving forward in a positive way. Great

Gill- hows the waiting going. You still bored?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Karen, say its for blood tests or something


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Alll

Piglet-Good luck, im sure Mr R has stopped looking at your lady garden now and your on your way home with your two embies  

Wildcats-Hope everything goes as well as can be today   

Myra-   

Angie-So sorry to hear your result  

Luc-Your pg now what the hell were you doing up late last night   

Karen-Do as sho says say there for bloods etc im afraid this is what ivf is like hun, your lucky its not the ARGC they expect you there everyday and sometimes twice a day   ivf takes over your life but im sure it will be worth it in the end


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Elly & Chris- my thoughts are with you today  

Myra- where are you? 

Piglet- hope you got on ok, Im sure you did'nt fart  hope your trimmed your bush and your toes   cant wait to hear all about it  

Tash- glad your home we missed you sooooooooooooooooooo much 

Ange- So sorry to hear your news hun! its just not fair  

Hi Sho- thats good news that your busy!  

Karen- tell work that its a gynae issue that usually shuts people up   you could ring WN and try to get earlier appts then you can be at work asap! I agree it is a nightmare though, I have told so many lies this month its unreal, my nose should be a foot long   I just tell them with my eye's closed, then it doesnt matter  

DH was papping himself last night doing the gestone jab, but I put a hot water bottle on my bum after and warmed the oil between my ample boobs before and it was fine!   no lumpy bits at all   I have a bit of a tummy ache today but im just going to ignore all the symptoms and get on with it! 

Im off to the libary later and to the butchers to get something nice for tea!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-i love you   im so glad the jab went well  

Got to get in the shower i got up at 8.40 this morning   got to get fuel then into the office then acup at 13.00


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Right guys

I am here, i have done 2 tests and both are very slight positive and i mean the lines are really light, think its a chemical pg as i am sure the lines would be a lot clearer at this point, also TMI but my bleeding has turned orange, yes thats right orange, help, going mad now, will have to test again tomorrow


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Morning all

Angie - sorry to hear about your BFN.  . 

Wildcats - my thoughts are with you today.

Emma - I will be posting you the cheque over the weekend so you should have it on Tuesday at the latest.

Myra -    for today.

Hi everyone else - just a quick message but more later....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-Hope it means a BFP     have you called woking and see if they can take your bloods


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

ElLy and Chris, will be thinking of you all day. Wish there was something else i could say. Sleep tight little matthew  

Morning Girls,

Its so so sad why does life have to be so cruel i so wish today had never had to happen.

Thanks sho. Glad to hear people like your wedding cakes. looks like you'll be doing lots of baking. 

Myra hun im sure youve tested by now i really hope it was good news.

Karen, I really empathise, getting the time off every other day is a nightmare. DO you live near woking? 

Gill,                  . were your frosties day 2?

Emma,   Its cos im not working i think. Insomnia is one of the s/e  of steroisd and since ive been taking them i wasnt sure if i have trouble sleeping cos of them or cos im not working so not as tired. but recently (just took me five mins to remember how to spell recently was trying to spell it reasontly   think i need to go back to work) i have put it down to be so excited, but Mr s seemd really suprised the steroids werent affecting my sleep so it could be them. 

Piglet, hope all is well and you didnt let one slipout!

Luc

Myra just read your news when i went to post. I knw it . Its a BFP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrtaulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
A BFP is  a BFP. I thought mine was biochem etc its just hard to belive . YOUR PREGNANT!!!!


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Myra - sounds very promising to me - can WN fit you in for a blood test today, then you will know for definite but sounds like a BFP to me.

Piglet - forgot to say earlier good luck for et.


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Myra, Have you called WN. AS its friday it might be a good idea to have a blood test or you'll be worrying till monday otherwise. I have to admit orange sounds odd but if its not red its probaly implantation, the blood did start at implantaion time so there is no reason why it shouldnt be that.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Called Woking, i have to go in a 11 today for a blood test, so we will see, this is all so mad


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Yah well done. Did they think the blood test was a good idea or did they say you didnt need it?


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ooo Myra give them a buzz! I so hope its a   for you hun     

Pots sorry your feeling crap today love, get yourself back to bed, you poor thing   this must be driving you insane being poorly all the time  

Luc- yes they were day 2! I have been doing lots of   nattering to them at bed time   and have been sitting with a hottie on my feet and pashmina round my belly, so they are nice and snug, and hopefully doing their thang  

Emma- ahhhhhh straight back at ya  

Myra- just re read- I have everything crossed sweetheart


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Gill, Glad to hear your taking care of them     theyre snuggling in nicely.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Luc, they suggested the blood test, but it was up to me, so i would rather know whats going on, otherwise i would be worrying all weekend


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Elly and Chris      Thinking of all 3 of you today.

Angie   

Maya Call WN but a line is a line hunny      just seen you are having the test well done     

Piglet Congratulations on being PUPO

Gill I ended up buying a custard slice and it wasnt very nice as they didnt have any custard danishes  

Pots mmmmm Fry Turkish delight my favourite and so much nicer than the Cabuary ones.

I have found a picture of Piglet that I will post in a bit if I can sort it all out !!!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Good luck. The results come back at 2.30pm so you havent got long to wait. HOw are you feeling are you excited?


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Luc, not sure about excited, more worried i think, to be honest not sure how i feel, dh is pulling his hair out


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Deep breaths Myra & Dh 1........2............3..............    

KT- I sent the recipe but it got returned I will try again now!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

ahh hopefully by the end of today you will be able to be excited. sending you lots of         . when i saw mr s he explanied to me about why people bleed at implantation and it made me feel much better bout my brown blood. he said the blood whiich is brown will be from about 48 hours ago. He said it really menas nothing. Also did you know of all people who get pg, 20% have some bleeidng. Of those 20%,  80% go on to have a normal healthy pg. keeping everything crossed you results come back positive .


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

In the words of our very own 'know it all' im offski. back later this afo to see how you got on.

Pots sorry in myra's news forgot to say. sorry your not well today. hope it gets better. take care 

Luc


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Good luck with the blood test Myra - looking forward to hearing your good news later today


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

As promised photos of Piglet I hope I havent offended her by posting them !!!

* Edited by Admin


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

god Piglet you a one hot babe!


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Wildcats - you will be in my thoughts today.

Piglet - Hope ET went very well today.

Myra - good luck for your blood test and results. Really hope you get a reassuring result.

Angie - very sorry to hear that your AF arrived. Hope you are coping ok.

I was at Woking this morning for baseline scan for my IUI this month. All fine. I have such low expecations for the cycle - I'm completely doing it just so I know I gave everything a shot before IVF. Seemed busy there this morning. My friend is having EC there today - sending her positive vibes.

Take care all
Caro


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Myra,

Congratulations on your news. The nurse told me even a faint line is a BFP, so it looks good for you!!

Good luck for your blood test xx

love Angie xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

OMMG!!!   KT are you saying Piglet looks like that??!!!! 

Myra-  the blood tests will tell all my love. Until then stay positive. At the moment you are definitely pregnant 

Caro- here's hoping you don't need the IVF then 

Gill- glad the gestone is going well

Hello monkey, barney, karen, luc, ali, ange, alisha, mt, NVH, fingers, minow and everyone else I have probably missed


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I cant see the piglet pic as the mods have removed it   can you pm it to me please Kate  

Luc-Watch it  

Myra-I really hope those levels are good hun i really do       then we can poke fun at you as you kept saying it was all over  

Gill-Give those embies a good talking too  

Caro-Glad the scan went well  

Beanie-How are you hun  

Angie-Any plans on where you go next  

Tash-Where are you  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I 'm not surprised they took that off it was vile!!!!!! 

Emma it was a man with proper double D breasts!   I still haven't worked out what Kt was trying to say  It must be the hormones


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i think i know the pics your talking about there is an email going around with this man with big breasts and a hairy chest going around  

Ladies, i have cheques from so far

Hatster
Ali
Sho
Karen
Tash 

Thanks so much i will bank them once i have recieved them all..can i have them all in so i can bank them next friday please ladies   or ELSE   

Sho-Are you still up for starbucks next friday


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Can i have the recipe too please


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sorry I have been told off by the mods, but just thought of piglet as soon as I was sent the email as Piglet kept saying she had a hairy bod!!! No offence met Piglet I am sure you would of laughed


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

naughty naughty KT


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I know I havent been told off before I feel very     

Gill the email still hasnt come through can you give me the website and I will go and get it Ta hunny


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i love that email....well done of thinking of piglet Kate  ....Kate got a boshing   


Gill-Recipe too please


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- I certainly am!! Are we going to Woking. They have lovely big chairs in that one.  I'm getting all excited now.

Kate-   yay you've joined the told off club   you're giving NVH a run for her money now. She hasn't been told off for ages 

I think you should e mail piglet that picture she'll laugh. Its much more shocking than her sons feet from yesterday.

My dh is at home today. He has been "bedded down" by the army doc because he has a fever of 102!!!  I was moaning at him yesterday for having man flu but no he is actually ill. He has got an ice pack on his balls as well   

got to go and make the poorly man some soup catch you later


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I have sent it to piglet as I am sure she will laugh I thought she would be back by now but probably gone with hubby to take sis to airport,


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

I am back from WN, they advised against having bloods done, because they said hard to tell from 1st test, hence why they dont do them, they asked me to take the tests that i had done, and they said that i wasnt imagining it as there is definetaly a pink line, so they have told us to act as they we are pg, they have given more bum bullets and another 2 tests to do over the weekend, they even were taking about my 6 week scan, although they will book that on Monday

God what a nightmare and she actually said congratulations but also could be a chemical to so we will have to wait and see, if still getting positives by Monday they will do bloods then


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-Can i get excited pllleaaaaaaaseeeeeeee            

Sho-Yeah woking will be good for me...have to get my syringes and drugs at 10.30 so could meet you for 11-11.15   poor d/h


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Ok Emma, just a little bit excited, i will allow myself to be excited if i get another positive tomorrow, poor dh has lost the lot completely, he started to get excited when Linda said we had to class it as a positive


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

ahhh bless d/h at getting excited...enjoy for now hun  

i will do an embie stick dance for you and d/h

[fly]                  [/fly]


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Myra- enjoy it unless the tests over the wekend say other wise. I knew you were pregnant!!!  well done hun

Emma- that's fine with me. Is it just me and thee or is anyone else meeting us?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-Why not get one of those clearblue tests that say your pregnant ...that should shut you up  


Sho-no one else has said if they want to come, gill and myra will be back at work..and i think everyone is working so just you and me kiddo


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Myra Congratulations, I have a feeling 2007 will be a good year


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma, i may just do that tomorrow hun, if line still faint, yes sadly i will be back at work, otherwise i would have loved to have come


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I agree Kate its because the year is ending in a lucky 7


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Kt, but i wait till i have another positive test before i start celebrating, although i agree 2007 will be a great year for everyone, i will still be pleased in a strange way if it is a chemical, because at least something happened and that would make me feel more positive for trying again


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Myra...Luc...KTX......Congrats!!!!  Woking is back in Service!!!  

Piglett your next!!!    


Luc how many embies did you have tx?  You may be our first twins for 2007

As for me still waiting for appointment in mail...... 


Have a great weekend!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh Myra, i can understand you not wanting to get too excited.....but we can cant we   


Babydreams-Gill is next hun   then oink oink   think we will be paying you back handers when were all preggers to get scans with you every week


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Ooops! Sorry Gill!  

That would be fun to get all of us in a room and scan all day!!!  What a party that would be!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Ok Emma, i wll let you be excited but just a litle bit


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi 

Babydreams i had 2 blasts put back. TO be honest i dont think it can be twins as one of them didnt survive the thaw properly and hadnt re-expanded by transfer so i dont think twins is a possibility. 

Myra, Congratulations hun. Like sho i knew you were pg too. think you were the only one who didnt   .you will feel much better tommorrow after a second positive day. 

Wonder where piglet's got to.

Oh cant stop thinking bout what chris and elly are going thru today.  

Luc


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Luc

Today is a very sad day for Elly & Chris, my thoughts are with them


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Myra will you stop  ! enjoy your moment hun          lets just all hope that this is it!     

Why havent you got the custard muffin link?   the recipe was from a BBC good food mag, so its on the BBCgoodfood website, its actually a rhubarb custard muffin recipe, I just adapted it with lightly stewed apple, but you can use choc buttons & choccy custard which is scrummy and frozen blueberries too! actually whatever you fancy! 

Im gonna put some slap on now and pop out now! I havent had any fresh ait since wed afternoon, I may pass out!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

BTW, 

Did we ever find out who the nurse was who upset scardey cat. I have to say i had a new nurse at woking the other day and was not at all pleased with the way she treated me. Its a shame cos the core team  there are so lovely but the odd one   

Luc


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I think we all think like that what an awful thing to go through  

Luc-Hoping its twins   it was the nurse with the mole, the one we all thought it was 

Gill-I love you please be my mummy  

Wheres Nibbles too cant remember when she is testing  

Off for acup be back soon


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Luc I think I know who is was   but I know they read this so my   are sealed! I have only ever had an issue with 1 nurse! 

Em's enjoy acc, if I was your Mum I would be very young! you nutter


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Luc, Linda is lovely, she is quite young, i had her today, she is very sweet

Gill, you better not pass out hun  

Emma, see ya later


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Emma, 

Pm'd you. 

TO be honest i would rather have just the one. If i could be guaranteed 2 healthy babes then 2 would be fantatsic, but with all the risks twins bring i would rather know i was having one and had better chances of things being ok. im a worrier. But i'll be over the moon with whatever i get.

I was thinking bout nibbles too. Is she on 2ww already?

Myra you are right linda is lovely one of the best.

Gill, i know what you mean would hate to offend anyone there, are mostly theyre great but i have to say i was so angry the other day thought i might explode.


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

I always wondered if the woking staff read this board??  


Gill how many embies did you have tx?  I'm still debating one or two.  However it seems people mostly become pregnant with singletons.   Scary decision for me! I can't imagine twins!  Don't know If I could do it.


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Oooo Luc pm me and tell all please please! come on spill    

Babydreams I had 2 as they were frosties and the odds are lower! but on my 1st cycle I went with 1 and I do regret it!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I know I keep thinking of Elly and Chris maybe we should have a 2 minute slience at 1pm for Matthew


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Babydreams

It is a difficult one. As i just said i'd rather the one baby cos of risks i think, but i still went with 2 embies just to increase my chances of a bfp. I think its difficult on your first cycle cos you may find if the tx overcomes your problem first time and you had 2 back then twins maybe quite likely. We did go with 2 on our first cycle but did think bout it long and hard. If you have one embie first cycle then dont get bfp you can gop with 2 on the next cycle. Who is your consultant. Mr r is normally quite strict bout putting 2 back on a first go.

Kt what a fantstic idea. id like to do that.

Luc


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Tis 12.59 so in a minutes time we will have a two minute silence for chris Elly and little matthew. HOpe thats ok with everyone. 

Chris and Elly


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

1:03...................... We love you Matthew..................Sweet Dreams......................


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sweet Dreams Matthew


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Myra,

CONGRATULATIONS!!! see..told you,...ner ner ni ner ner!!! lol    the odds were against us both having a BFN from treatment on same day!! I'm so pleased for you xxx

I have spoken to WN today and although we were going to wait 3months, we have discussed it and have decided to go ahead on next cycle, so EC and ET will be in April'ish.

We just decided that it would be better to do this, than have a few months to recover, get back to normal and THEN start again. I thought you had to wait 3months, but apparently, you can start again at the beginning of yr next AF (so technically 2 AF's after last tx) 

I am going to ring them later today as it keeps going to answer phone at the mo' to see if we can pay up front now (well...put it on a credit card now, lol) so we aren't hit by the price increase in Feb!!

Anyway, it's onwards and upwards for us!!!

All the best and lots of love to you and yr DH hun xxxx

Love Angie xxxx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Sleep tight little man


----------



## emerald (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi girls

I posted on here a few times back in Sept but been having a break from tx since then.  Now back on the rollercoaster and waiting for AF to start.  

So very sorry to hear the wildcats sad news  

Having gestone this time ( if mr R agrees as AF started a week after et on both failed cycles) and acupuncture.  Waiting to hear about the gestone as forgot to mention it at follow up.  One of the nurses is going to check with Mr R.  Hope he lets me have it as a really don't want to do another cycle with cyclogest as I'm convinced it does'nt work for me.  

Congratulations to Luc and Myra (sounds like a deffo BFP to me).  Gill - good luck for your 2ww. 

Emerald


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Sorry for my post in between the messages for Mr and Mrs Wildcat and baby Matthew.

Our thoughts are very much with you both xx

love Angie and DH xx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Sweet Dreams Little Matthew


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Afternoon all,

I missed the 2 mins silence    but thinking of elly and chris all the time. RIP Matthew  
There is no way I can catch up on the posts  

I gather that Myra got a bfp      gosh all that bleeding too...ddid WN say what it was    well done you.  Are you on  

Angie - so sorry that it didn't work out for you this time    hopefully next time it will be your turn  

Gill - congrats on having your two embies put back

Piglet - did you have et this morning  

Well I was so knackered yesterday that I didn't even have the energy to log on.  Dh had a lovely boquet of flowers waiting for me, bless him.  I had a few to drink on weds again...god whats the matter with me    didnt' get to bed til 2.30am european time and then was up at 6.30m (really 5.30) and boy did I feel bad.  I managed my presentation though which was cool    
There were quite a lot of people staying in the hotel from my company & they said we had a complimentary mini bar.  Me and my friend rushed up stairs and I practically emptied mine   2 half bottles of champage, brandy, whiskey, gin, pringles, chocolate, and some soft drinks that I drank there.  I was like a little child, needless to say my suitcase was a lot heavier coming back  
I dunno you can't take me anywhere    bet you lot would have done the same though, and I did leave some alochol.  

I went to WN this morning....my fsh has gone up to 6.9 from 5.2 but that was probably down to me loosing 35+ follies last year   My lh is down which is good for the PCO side of things.  WN said they were absolutely fine though.  Still rushed of their feet and having to turn people down for tx this month.  

Missed you all loads and I am very busy this afternoon so may not be as chatty as usual. 

Off for a number 2 now


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- welcome back!!

I'm still thinking of the Wildcats as well. I just read Wildcats blog and it is all very very sad 

Emerald-  hello!! Good luck with getting the gestone. Gill is on that now

baby dreams haven't seen you on here for a while

Angie- getting straight back into it eh? Wll fingers crossed that it all works out next time 

dh has had his soup and is now moping around on the sofa watching his Sharpe DVD's. Terrific


----------



## emerald (Jan 29, 2006)

Getting really worried from reading the earlier posts that Woking won't be able to fit me in for my next cycle.  AF due 5 Feb.  I had chlamydia swab last week and the nurse said she would put me in diary but still worried.  Especially as my mum is coming back from France to look after DS whilst I am having treatment. She'll also be doing gestone injections as DH has huge needle phobia. Think I'll give them a call next week to check.  I see that some people are having to downreg longer than usual but has anyone on this thread actually been turned down?

Emerald


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey Sho - thanks....can you send me the blog link again, though i'd saved it but obviously not.
When did they receive the flowers  

Hello emerald - hope af arrives soon. No one has been turned down on here thank god, but I think Bendy got told to delay a bit.  One of the nurses told me today that they have had to tell people over the phone that they couldn't start this cycle    by the time you get to day 21 you might be ok though.  Don't want to worry you but thought I would share the news.  

Luc - how did your appointment go  

Piglet - how many embies did you get etc etc ....tell me tell me

Pots - how you feeling  

Gill - hows the gestone jabs  

Ali - thanks for your text, sorry haven't replied but will do.  Just been manic, you know how it is.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emerald, I think they are busy, but if you have been booked in for a while I wouldn't worry. I bet its just people that want in at the last minute that have been turned away or something. If I were you I would ring them and find out what the odds of being turned away are? Sorry not much help I'm afraid


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- its:

http://ellyrussell.blogspot.com/

I think they got them on Wednesday  they got the the day Emma ordered them I know that. Elly said she was really touched by them, but laughed at the message, "from the Working girls on FF" rather than "Woking girls"


----------



## emerald (Jan 29, 2006)

thanks NVH and Sho.  Think I'll try and phone this pm just to check.  In large open plan office though so might be difficult!

Gill - re. Gestone, is it totally impossible to do the injections yourself.  My mum's going to be doing them for me which she's fine about but 12 weeks is a long time (if I get a BFP).  I thought if they can be done kind of towards the side of the bum rather than the back (if you seen what I mean)  I might be able to manage to do some myself!  I'd love to hear your opinion.

Thanks,

Emerald


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Glad it made elly smile - us 'working girls' who they kidding    no wonder she had a giggle.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

sho - just read her blog


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I know.....   what can you say to things like that. I remember seeing my brothers coffin and it was absolutely heart stopping, so I can only imagine what they must be going through. So sad


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

welcome Back Tash and Emerald

Now where is naughty miss piglet


----------



## emerald (Jan 29, 2006)

Contratulations on your BFP Kate!.  The Woking girls have been doing rather well whilst I've been away.

Emerald


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Talking about Naughty Miss Piglet got me thinking of Mr Men so I have changed my picture early (I will be told off now by Emma)


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm sticking with desiree!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Back

R.i.P baby Matthew i hope your happily playing with the other angels up there  

Emerald-They told me i couldnt have nat fet this month so have gone for a fresh...if they cant fit you in maybe complain to the hfea i would be fuming if they turned me down....surely we should be coming before new patients  

Tash-Glad to have you back those fsh levels are excellent...mine are the same as last time 9.6  

Kate-Picture   

Angie-well done on getting back on the rollercoaster so soon  

Hello hello everyone else


----------



## emerald (Jan 29, 2006)

That's crazy Emma, especially as natural FET is more straightforward and far less timeconsuming than a fresh.  There will be big trouble if I can't go ahead when planned.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I'M GOING TO BE LITTLE MISS NAUGHTY, I SAID IT FIRST  

Emma - don't understand that about fsh cause you had lots of eggs    ann said anything under 10 is good.

Just had some geeky   really **** me off in IT....who the f*ck does he think he is   wants to do some testing
so thinks I should drop everything for their project    Telling me its business critical    maybe for him but not for me!
Does he not know I am the european HQ and he is merely the uk office    He can take a running jump now  

*edited by Moderator


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash wait till your on the d/regs


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Wildcats - I was thinking of you today


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'd like to point out it is nowhere near February. KT look what you have started!!!! 

Pots that picture is actually of me! I'm quite offended now  

NVH- go get 'em kid!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-any news on your op hun  

Piglet-you seen your pm yet   how did it go then


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Greetings fellow loons !!     

You lot can talk the hind leg of a donkey - its taken me ages to read all the posts


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

look at me look at me  

Shall i change it back to Vicky  

Come on Pig how did it go


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi everyone!

Have been thinkking about the wildcats today, hope they are staying strong for each other.  i just read her blog, makes me so sad. How did this happen to such lovely people  

How did today go Piglet?

So Myra have you had a BFP ?  Did you get your blood results yet?  

WE should come b4 new paitents!  Specailly as they are squeezing appiontments in and being a bit slack!

Got my tx plan today, start d'rgs on valentines day!  Egg collection the 19th march..........wish it was now !

  d'reg drugs


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhhhh Bendy how romantic   lets hope its a good sign eh


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Ktx -    loved the pic and welcome to the 'I've been boshed by the Mods' Club  ^beware^   BTW - how did u get hold of a pic of me from mine and DH's 'Private' album??    

Myra - good grief girlie, you're driving me mental! I'm so chuffed to bits that you got a line, kiddo. (You're 2 years younger than me so I cAN CALL YOU THAT, BUGGER, CAPS,  thats better) I will however keep  myself a tad contained until you tell me that you've done another test and its a positive positive, as I have far more self control than this lot on here.   I'm only going slightly hoppy up and downy         

Emma - you should be Little Miss Impatient    Thanks for the texts hun   

Lil sis goned away now


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Little miss impatient moi  

Bye lil sis glad all went well piglet

Oh pots thats good wait for Mr R if you can as he will know what to do regarding the ivf


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

New comers got no chance as the waiting list is pretty long now  

Am gonna go get little miss naughty now incase anyone else steels her  

Piggy - how'd ya do then    how many embies did ya get...come on spill the beans

Pots -  

Emma - love your piccy .... what you texting to piggy


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

I now have on board two 4 cell embies and have three 4 cell frosties


Myra, Luc, Angie -    I was [email protected] myself last night and really appreciated your support - thank you

It was a piece of cake! Mr C was very gentle and I wasn't anywhere near as embarrassed as I thought I'd be. Linda was my nurse and shes always so smilie and lovely, and Catherine the Embie Bod is also such a friendly person and they all made me feel so much more relaxed that I though I would be.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-I texted piglet to wish her luck   nosey  

Love your pic tash..sho is going to go mental  

Pig-Ohhhh well done hun and frosties too...hopefully you wont need them though


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

pots-you will be fine hun, they should start you on your next a/f from your appt its people trying to get appts that will have the trouble me thinks


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

So now I wait! 

NVH -  great to have u back and that the conference thingy wotsit went well. Did you have a nice poo? Hope you didn't talk poo to the peoples? 

Pots - sorry you're poorly hunnie   and I was good and kept 'em clenched!! Until I got into the waiting room that is  

Gill - wotz this about a recipie wot I don't know about then   and its cake   I want it , can I can I can I?   

Emerald - welcome to the loonie bin hun. You'll soon get to realise that I'm the only sane one here.............

Is ther a Little Miss Polite so I can be her?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

youuuuu little miss polite


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Piglet- great news fellow 2wwer welcome to madness  

Tash- oooooooooooo we missed you      thanks for dh's parcel your so effecient   he will be well chuffed, Ill pack him off to work with his sarnies in it   and may I say what beautiful handwriting you have   my **** cheeks ache like a bruise if I rock from side to side, which I dont tend to do   Its so much better than shoving foreign bodies up your pooper though!  


Emerald- I wouldnt imagine you can do the gestone yourself unless your unbelievably bendy, cos you have to draw the needle back to check there is no blood and you have the muscle not a vessel, what do you reckon Luc?  

Watcha Pots- how are you feeling now? any better?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma -   i know i'm nosey just like you    thats why we get on   you heard from cheesy  

Piglet - great news about your embies and 3 in the freezer too...hope lil sis gets home safe.  What are you planning for your 2ww
It is quite   at et but you get used to opening your legs after a while.  Did you get told off again   
No didn't talk poo but had some very interesting conversations with one of my Belgiun colleagues.  He's quite fit actually and wanted to get 
in my knickers    ofcourse I felt flattered and was a bit flirty myself   Poo was a runny one again    had a dodge tum since yesterday morning,
bet its the over indulgence of alcohol.  Nooooooo you can't be miss polite  

Pots - i reckon you'll be alright to start straight away.  I think its just for people who initially ring them but you and sho are already registered there if you know what I mean.  Em's got everyones number cause she is miss nosey too


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Are we all going to be a mr man now...can i join in tooooooo


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sorry Sho to upset everyone but it is February Next week and I thought seeing we have not had a great January around it would be nice to move forward and as I have already been told today thought what the hell !!

Gill I am not surprised you are Miss Splendid I thought of you when I saw that one, and at least Emma and Tash are realistic too, what others can we come up with !!!

Who ya gonna be Bendy


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Miss Sunshine

Are you all going to be Little Misses then


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh Bendy little miss sunshine suits you down to the ground  

Pots-everyone wants my number so i feel i have to oblige  

Tash-What did you send to Gill...tell tell   you tart bet you showed him your knickers 

Gill-  pmsl at your pic   

Pots-pmsl rolling around like a beached whale  

Kate


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Shall i go back to miss sunshine.

There are lots of little misses KT LOL at Mr


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate is a lady boy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy i like little miss fun too


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Lady boy!  Thats soo funny!     

Little miss ladyboy LOL


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Pots- pmsl     I laughed out loud then! I spend too much time on here!

Emma- butt out   you should be little Miss Nosey


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Gill  - I'll be going mad with bordom by the end of the weekend I expect! Although it DH birthday tomorrow and his sister is coming over to give him a pressie.

NHV - I don't have any plans as yet. i might go and see my parents next week sometime. I'd like to do some cooking too as I don't often have time to do much. I took my youngest to Guildford College last night for an open evening as he wants to learn to be a chef!   I was very impressed with the place and so was he. Now I need to save up for his clothes and knives and books he'll need  

I don't know any Mr Mans - who can I be?  I could be Little Miss Wave her Flaps in Public


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Myra - keeping everything crossed for you hum - this must be driving you mad   xxx

That's probably what I'll do Sho (ie tell them I'm going for blood tests), although just really worried they'll put two and two together what we with me being off the following week.  I could take the week off but it seems a waste for three scans especially when if it doesn't work I'm going to have to take more time off later in the year.  Oh well not worth worrying about I suppose - just part and parcel of the whole thing as you say Emma.

Emerald - they weren't sure if they would be able to fit me in when I rang on Tuesday evening - Ann had to check the calender (I was literally holding my breath!) and in the end they could but like Bendy I'm d/r for 3 weeks as a result, although Kate did two and she got a fabulous BFP so I'm not so worried that it'll have a negative effect anymore! 

Bendy, you're starting d/r the day after me and ec on the same day!  We can drive each mad on the 2ww!!  I think you're a week ahead of us aren't you Emma?

Congratulations Piglet - you  can keep Gill company now   

I'd like to be Mr Bump please!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Piglet, Yay well done you. Your pupo!

Now Gill i have never been told that bout drawinbg needle back. Thats sounds horrific. IS that what your doing? and what if there is blood what do you do then!!! OMG all my dh does is stick it in as far as it can go and push the plunger thats what ann taught us. But your right you could never do it in your own bum. But i think it can be done in the thigh although im far to chicken to do it myself i have heard ither girls hwo have.

NVH, glad to have you back hun

Luc


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Oi Tash - go back to the previous thread and see my feet - about the bottom of page 21 methinks, or did you already?

Luc -


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Little miss sunshine, bossy, greedy, busy, brainy,clever....giggles.helpful.theres lots!!

Karen how nice that we are cycling together!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Kt thats so funny!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Little Miss lady boy    KT you have to have that one now 

BPiglet- I went into town after lunch only for an hour and a half, but I would go crackers otherwise, make a list of silly non energetic jobs or just slob out and relax!    I think its more feeling guilty for resting when your not ill that gets me!  

Luc- calm down dear   you obviously have been doing it right hun, the nurse said just pull back slighty to check you are in the muscle! but if you stick to the outer quarter you will be fine, I dont think I would fancy doing it myself but in all honesty its the anticipation of dh stabbing me thats worse than the jab itself! dont panic poppit!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Gill, so do you pull it back before you push in the oil? and have you ever had any blood?


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Yeah you pull back before you push in the oil, I havent had any blood but it was only 2nd one last night, if there is blood you come out and start agin, but I really think if you stick to the right position its unlikely matey!


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Pots -   you're brilliant at these things. Can you make me a Old Missus Hairy Feet?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

pots -I reckon Kate should definatly have that one    how did you do it tell me  

Gill-Watch it   i have been nice to you today remember  

Karen-Yeah im a week in front of you and a few days behind tash my heads spinning with all the people having tx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

little miss lady boy  

God you lot can natter this afternoon  

Pots - no dh doesn't know    can't tell him cause he hate me travelling anyway, let alone if he knew i had an admire

Gill - no probs chick    I hope dh likes it.  I used my best handwriting  

luc - how did your appointment go  

Piglet - going abck to have a look now.  Is your son going to be a black chef then  

Emma - you being nosey again  
Wondered what you was talking about then for a min....sticking it in and pulling it out


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Gill, thanks think your right ill just stick to what were doing.

Nvh,  My second bloods came back at 1020. so all is good. Just keeping everything crossed now. The spotting has stopped. Just realised i think you meant the appt with mr s. He didnt do much really, i think he was gonna take my HCG blood again but when he realised i was having it done the next day at woking he didnt. When i asked if he thought i got my bfp cos of the steroids he said 'what do you think?'. He thinks all clinics will be giving his tx in 5 yrs. he said he is very confident i wont miscarry. Explained baout the brown blood being implantation as by the time it comes out its 48 hrs old. he gave us loads of confidence it would be ok which was nice to hear. gave me a prescription fopr more drugs and am gonna see him again in 4 weeks.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-  black chef pmsl bet you get boshed for saying that  

Tellllll mmmeee what it is u got for Gills D/h  

Pots how to i save it to be my pic as i have made one


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Will pm you as its a surprise for everyone   then you can email it to me if you like


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

gill - so much for me trying to keep where I work anonymous   can you go and take it out now that emma's knows what it is  
How can it be left over from ET    

Emma - it was only a joke....  

Piglet - love the feet, that must have been so funny but i guess you had to be there  

Read cheesy's post too


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Pots - ta eva so  

Gill - that would be a great gift for DH birthday , only don't wrap up the pot of pee as well !


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-You sent me a cheque with your work  plastered all over the envelope


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

sorry Tash!!    I really didnt think!  its gone hun sorry!


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Emma - -did u get my PayPal thing OK?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - I don't mind you lot knowing silly, just not the rest of the world    don't forget people are looking in now go and remove it off your post otherwise I will report you to the mods  

Piglet - did you get boshed for showing hairy feet      

Thanks gill


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Forgot to say what a nice idea  

Piglet-Yeah i did thanks hun

Right off home now latersxxxxxxxx

Will pop on when i have got home..

If i miss anyone then have a lovely weekend 

Off to a friends in North London tomorrow evening for take away and to play buzz should be a laugh


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks em    speak to ya later although I am out tonight.  Have fun tomorrow

Gill - I'd like to that for dh too, what better pressie that a + hpt


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

look at my new pic...thanks potts


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thats really funny...Miss Riddle  

Pots - have a good rest.


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Emma - I had to go for a Jimmy Riddle after my et this morning ( no offence Mr R   )

I've put up the pic of my embies - Mr C may be a fab dude, but he's not the best photographer in the world! So nice of him to do it fo me though


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Have a nice sleep Pots


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Piglet - why didn't you get dh to take the photo    tell Mr C to stick with his dealing with fannys me thinks   your embies look great


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Pots     

Emma you had to be Miss Chatterbox but Miss Riddle is very funny.

I am not a lady boy I will have to know I just like Mr Tickle      I would watch out or my arms will come and get you


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

DH doesn't do clinical stuff and gets embarrassed too, and I didn't want one more thing to worry about, so he stayed in the waiting room with lil sis. It may sound odd to you but it was the right decision for us.


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

However, if we get as far as a delivery, then he will most certainly be in the room with me - reading a Range Rover magazine in the corner probably


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

LOL Piglet my hubby keeps going on about getting a Range Rover Sports !!! a bit different to his Vauxhall Vectra!!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I want little miss bendy but cant save it?

hummmmmm


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - pay no attention to them man !   

Piglet -   ranger rover mag    what time was you there this morning    I was there about 10ish


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Id like to be a little miss can anyone tell me how to do it.


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

I was there from about 0830  and left at about 0930, so I missed you Tash


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya ladies

just a quicky as I need to get some sleep, last night was bad    

Wishing piglet loadsa and luck    

Thinking of Wildcats today  

love and hugs to all, back soon, I promise  

cheesyb
xx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Em- great picture!

Piglet - my DH wouldn't come in for our IUI insemination. Couldn't deal with sight of another man down there. Understandable I guess but I was thrown for a loop as he just want all quiet and moody and woudn't explain it.

Need to find myself a Little Miss...


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I've changed my picture so no one else can have it!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Luc - great news about your bloods anf follow up with MrS  

Piglet - sorry i missed ya  

Hi cheesy - read your birth story    hope your loving your little neve.  Congrats again    we wanna see a pic pleeeeaaasseeee

hello caro.

Well off home now, won't be on later so have a good night.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

sho - suits you sir


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi Caro -  I know what you mean. i wish my DH was better at talking to me about Feelings but he never does and I could have really done with a serious chat about the donor issue this week. It would have been much easier for me if we had. 

Men, huh?  

Bye bye Tash


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

sho -    its a great picture hun 

bye piggy wiggy


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oi piggy  - i'm little miss naughty, so go and find a new miss.....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bloody lost my post


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Piglet- you need to change your picture, as NVH has already nabbed. That was the one I wanted as well   

Luc- put "little miss charachters" into Google or something. Search for the images. When you find one you like, save it to desk top then go into your profile and where it says picture/avatar click on I have my own picture ..... Browse and then select the little miss picture that is on your desktop.

Clear as mud......

Been so busy we are having chinese for the 3rd weekend in a row. Very bad  At least I did 45 mins on the trampoline to balance it out


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

my avatar suite me. I think I'll keep this one for good!

DH came in and saw it and said, "its funny coz its true! in a Homer Simpson stylee. cheeky SOB!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-pmsl that is you...look at the way you just bossed piglet into changing her pic   i read it then looked at the pic and pmsl  

Piglet-Change it now   get pots to make you one saying little miss sewer mouth  

Kate-Keep your long arms to yourself lady/boy


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I know, my husband is calling it me now as well. I tell him life is a rollercoaster with me. My moods keep him on his toes. Its exciting living with me, a thrill a minute!!    I think I should keep her what do you think?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I think you should def keep her   and maybe d/h should get you some little miss bossy pj,s, slippers etc etc


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm off. night night ladies and I hope you all have a good weekend. 

I'm starving, I want my chinese now but you have to wait til later for takeaway don't you  I'll have to fill up on crap then in the mean time 

ta ta! x


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

You load of meanies......it was my idea to do the Mr Men /Little Miss and u lot have knicked all the good ones


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ali you will have to be Little Miss Late  

Sho - that pic is soooooooooooooooo you! I pmsl when you told piglet to go get another pic cos Tash had nabbed it, I could almost hear your voice   enjoy your Chinese hun!

Ali- what you up to this weekens anything nice? 

Emma-your obsessed with Mr R! loving your pic


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Ha Ha very funny....any symptoms    Miss Splendid


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Is anyone Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Is Little Miss scary actually a real little Miss? I have never seen or read the book! No no symptoms yet, apart from a nasty bit of ewcm with old blood in it which I assume is from Mr R rough handling of me on wed


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

DH has just come in with saveloy and chips....YUMMY
Not up to much this weekend, going shopping in Harrow tomorrow with a friend....anyone know what its like ??
MYra..........TOLD U ......TOLD U
Ang....so sorry hun  
Tash....great to have u back ...missed u  
HairyPiggy....congrats on being PUPO, well done
Lots of love and big hugs to everyone else
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Gill...sorry hun gotta go....love ya loads xxxxxx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Saveloy grossssssssssssssssssssssss   thats ok Ali off you pop hun! enjoy your sausage


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Urrgghhh Saveloy ...cor he knows how to treat you doesnt he   think Bendy is little miss sunshine  

Gill-Im jealous..i wish i was man handled by Mr R


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

little miss riddle   

Ali i was little miss sunshine but i changed


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

bendy you make me laugh...you come on here and start chatting away then you bugger off with out saying a word


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im going loads to do  

Laters


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

I don't know if 'Little Miss Lucky' would be tempting fate?
What do you think?

I'm just looking back up to see if anyone else is her 

Ang xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Can I be little Miss Wise - it's so far wide of the mark it's ridiculous but you all stole the good ones!!  

Angie - Think Pots has got Miss Lucky


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Oh yeh sorry, lol...someone already is Miss Lucky

back to the drawing board lol


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

ok..is anyone Little Miss Sunshine?

Can I be her?

Ang x


----------



## scaredy cat (Oct 20, 2006)

Had the screaming ab dabs this week as even though booked in for Feb (since Dec) I've been bumped to March - nobody bothered to tell me even though I've been in 3 times for follicle scans in past two weeks, DH's urologist couldn't get a slot for ICSI - phoned to find out why and there was nothing booked for us.... Plus the nurse saga - didn't find Brad Pitt.... Good news is after meeting on Thurs with very good nurse my faith is restored and Urologist also says that Woking have just been victim of own success and that they are the best (or 2nd). More good news - will have e/c (if I get any!) with Bendy and Karen....

Wildcats - you are still in my thoughts. You are tow of the bravest people I know.

Myra -     Am I allowed to say congrats

Angie - sorry for your news, but glad you are positive and have got plans

Gill -    

BB - well done

Pots - hope you are feeling better

Luc - glad everything is moving in the right direction for you

Cheesy - CONGRATS!!!!! 
Hello to Sho, Minow, NVH, Beanie, Caro, Emerald and everyone else


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Ok..I have a new one...

DH made it for me, just adding it now....drum roll...

Angie x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Well I bet noone has THIS Little Miss!!!

DH just made her for me.

Angie xx


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

love it Angie


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

We were going to make her Little Miss.Cellulite or Miss.Wobble!

Angie x


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

hi there

Myra - tentative congratulations hun!!! hope that line gets stronger... 

Wildcats - was thinking of you today  
Has anyone else got little miss whoops


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Myra - sounds good hunnie           

Emma - The cheque, as they say, is in the post!    After Baz's useless attempt yesterday, I personally put it in the post today so you should get it tomorrow hun - I made it out to you, hope that's ok?

Love to all
Tracy
x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Emma you are a cheeky little monkey!

I was just getting ready then but yes i do often judt go without even saying goodbye!

Well im off out on the razz....yea!!  

Tkae care everyone and as my mum just told me .....drinks in whits out so bee careful all!

Love Bendy.xx


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Ladies, you are all truly wonderful, again, thank you so much or your thoughts and best wishes - it means so much to us you wouldn't believe.

So, little Matthew is resting now. We had a very private service at Aldershot crematorium, just Elly and I, Matthew and a couple of songs which meant a great deal to both of us.

I never wanted to be the guy who has to carry his son's coffin but now I've done it I can't imagine handing the responsibility to anyone else - he was my son and it was the least I could do for him...

Anyways, we'll be back on the IVF trail after we've taken a time-out to gather ourselves and our bank balance(!) into working order and in the mean time I shall remain the only lady/boy in the thread and continue to post complete ******** wherever possible 

Myra - massive tentative congrats!! Elly and I were grinning like loons when we read your post earlier on - good luck to you, DH and your little one, like everyone else w'll be keeping our fingers crossed!

Again, thank you all,

MrW xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey MrW, a huge hug for you sweetheart    Today must have been so hard for both of you, you have been in my thoughts all day xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Mr W - just wanted to say i'm amazed at how strong and brave you have both been through all this - i cant begin to imagine how awful today must have been - sending you lots of


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Elly and Chris -


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Piglet, think I just found your twin brother


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Tracy -     

But has he got hairy feet.................?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening all!

MrW!!!! What can I say. What a guy you are. I remember when it came time to bury my brother I was anxious about who would shoulder the burden of carring him to his final resting place. He was a big man and at one point they nearly dropped him. But I was never more proud of my brothers than when they took hold of him and gently carried him to where he would rest with my father. People under estimate the responsibilty, but I know what it takes, inside, emotionally to have to do what you did today. To "carry" one that you love like that takes guts. You two are wonderful people, and in the short time I have known you have touched my life (and my moms actually who always asks after you, before she asks how I am  ) I have every confidence that one day....hopefully soon.... you will be the best parents in the world  Stay strong fella!

Tracy!!!   hilarious!!!!

Scardey- I'm glad you are feeling a bit more positive about Woking now!! I think it will probably settle down next month once they get rid of the back log. I hope they are sorted out by the time I'm ready to get going again, I've been waiting 10 months!! It'll be well over a year by the time it ets round to me


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Glad you're feeling better Scaredy - I'm going to be in good company during ec/et and 2ww at this rate


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Chris and Elly, 

YOu are so brave and strong. Little Matthew is so lucky to have you as parents. Take care of each other. We will all be here waiting till you are ready to come back and join us. In the meantime you are constantly in my thoughts and prayers. 

Lots of love luc


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Chris and Elly, so glad that Matthew is finally at peace and Chris that you were strong enough to carry Matthews coffin   we have all been thinking about you all today and cant wait to have you back  

Tracy-pmsl poor piglet  

Scaredy-There walking on a thin line at the moment are they  

Angie-Love your little miss  

Bendy-Have a fun night out  

Well i have just had the biggest poo ever i feel as light as a feather   cant wait to watch friday night project and the Jo's reaction to what went on in the bb house


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Just popping on before bed and wanted to try out my new pic...Little Miss Curious, not nosey of course!!!

Myra - Sounds good, keeping everything crossed those lines keep getting stronger.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Wildcats - all our thoughts were with you today - you remain the strongest couple I know and I know that you will get through this with each others support. We are always here if you need any extra support and hope to see you both back soon. As always sending love and big hugs to you both xxxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning!!!!

I'm up early because it seems I have caught dh's disease  Foul sore thout and pesky cough. I bet I won't be able to lie around on the sofa for two days 

Fingers- I didn't realise you were starting so soon!!  how exciting

No Emma I suppose coz she's off with her mates this weekend isn't she 

Barney- love your pic

oooh Myra- was the line still there this morning?   Very curious!

hi Karen, monkey, ange, Gill, NVH, minow, piglet, beanie, bendy, mt, emerald, Luc and anyone else I have no doubt missed

I think I will try and find when Columbo is on and oprganise my TV viewing for he day, as I have chuff all to do


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning

Just got up so maybe some spelling mistakes here

Wildcats- 

Kerry-Wow your starting again so soon   good luck honey  

Tash-Any hangover this morning  

Sho-Hope that nasty sore throat goes soon  

Myra-Any news      

Barney-  little miss curious  


Hello to everyone else, hope you all have a good weekend
I will be having breakfast,cleaning the conservatory,doing the cats shi**y cat tray then the cleaner is coming at 2pm then off into the shower again as were off to see friends in North London for  a take away


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi girls just popped on to ask

Myra - any news this morning hun?      

Emma - did you get the cheque?

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Morning Guys

Thanks guys for all your support, well i have had quite a morning, tested again, did get another line but it is now fading fast, called the on call nurse at WN for advice, and she has confirmed our worst fears that she thinks it is a chemical pg, she has told me to carry on with the cyclogest but has told us to prepare ourselves for the worst, she said that more than likely the embryo has stopped growing so the HCG has now stopped producing, hence the very faint positive, she has told me to test again tomorrow, but it looks like it has ended for us, feeling sad today, to almost get there is horrible as i am sure many of you that have been in my shoes know. Dh is very sad, he is trying to lift my spirits, abit of good news dhs parents have offered to pay for our FET so at least we can use our money for a fresh one later in the year, i will call woking on Monday to see when we can get started with the FET, we might as well give them ago especially as dhs parents have so kindly offered to pay for us.

Well thanks guys for all your support and i will still be around, hopefully cycling for my FET in the near future.

Elly & Chris, thank you both for your kind words and offereing me your support when you are both going through a difficult time yourselves, i love you both for that, THANK YOU

Fingers crossed for Piglet & Gill

Catch you all later
Love Myra xxxxxxxxx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Myra- your post made made me    I was so hoping this was for real sweetheart! and I will keep everything crossed that your worst fears dont come true!     I really admire your attitude and strength throughout this whole cycle!! we will all get there I just know it 

Chris & Elly- my thoughts were with you all yesterday, what a strong couple you are and what a fantastic family little Matthew was part of! looking forward to having you back soon!   

Sho- poor old you, keep snug matey, lots of honey & lemon for you lady  

Em's- have a fun evening, isnt buzz that game where you get electric   sod that!  

Hi everyone have a good weekens in the sunshine


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-  so sorry honey,   its nice of d/h's parent to do such a kind thing as i know you have had problems with them in the past re ivf good luck sweetheart  

Gill-No buzz is a game show, 
 

Tracy yes i got your cheque, thank hun   i will be banking the cheques on thurs/fri as i have still got a couple more to wait on


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Morning Girls

Myra - so sorry to hear your news hun  you and Dh take care and look after each other xxx

Sho - hope you feel loads better soon 

Wildcats - still thinking of you and hope you are doing ok this morning x

Emma - enjoy the litter tray   dont your pussys go out then? have a good night tonight - did you get my cheque ok?

   to everyone else - 
just got back from the vet - kittys had to have their boosters - now cooking and preparing today for friends coming to stay - gonna  lots of nice vino!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Gill and Emma  

I love Buzz, dh brought me that for my birthday last, i beat eveyone at it, by the way do you like my little miss shy, fits me perfectly (not)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-Yeah the cats do go out but they wont poo outside   also i look them in at night so dont want them sh8tting on the floor  

Ohhh have a great night tonight...what ya cooking  

Myra-Buzz is fab i love it   little miss shy


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Hatster


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma, i was reading about Chemical pgs and it advises taking baby aspirin, so might ask WN if we can give that ago next time

Hatster, have fun tonight, now dont get to drunk, although i feel like getting drunk myself


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Emma - your pussys too posh to crap is it ?  -  we are having champagne to kick off then mixed italian starters - lasagne for main and then i'm making chocolate torte for pud!! oh yeah and greasy fry up in the morning! will have to be very good next week to make up for it. What about you - u going for ****** or curry?

Myra - you got any plans for today to try and take your mind off it all?


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hatster, that sounds scrummy, we are going out for a meal with my mil and sil tonight, it gets us out of the house, better than sitting here moping, although feel really rough today, like i have a cold or something developing, must get myself motivated though and move on


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Thats good that you are getting out Myra - we went out with my parents after ours failed and it did help even though i didnt want to go at the time  xx


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Morning all

Mr and Mrs Wildcat, like all of the girls on here, I have been thinking about you lots. You are the strongest people I know and truly are an inspiration.  Keep strong for each other.  

Myra, am so sorry to hear your news this morning.  What a rollercoast this journey is!  How lovely of your DH parents to help with the payment of your FET.  You never know, we might be cycling together for our FET.    

Not up to much today.  DH has gone off to golf and I'm busy doing housework!    Still trying to loss some weight so might go out for a run later as the weather is so nice.  That is after I have braved Tescos  

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

just logged on to see how myra and angie have got on... haven't read all the new threads but   

wildcats very very saddened to hear of your loss of baby matthew   words fail me i'm afraid.
i'm thinking of you both at this truely dreadful time. 

so sorry to hear your news too myra - that's a very cruel twist ,  hun  

angie sorry its not worked for you this time either hun 

wishing you both the best of luck next time  

cheesy congrats with baby neve   


i'm now so busy with xtra teaching hours and this new course that i just can't keep up anymore ...
its been a very emotional 'catching up' session this morning and as selfish as it seems i can't bare the sad news to be honest ... we all deserve some bloody good luck - karma - hand of god - or whatever...  
so i will drop in or lurk from time to time to see how you're all getting on.  I'll probably drop in once a week, so do'nt right me off completely but its just to let you know i haven't completely 'done one'! 

best of luck to everyone with their pregnancies and on your 2ww and those d-regging/stimming and waiting to start, or tests or ops... 
I really hope this is our year    alisha xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

I am loving all the little miss piccies on here,they are sooooo funny although its gonna take a while to get used to everyone.  Keep em coming...

MrW - lovely to hear from you.  What more can I say that hasn't already been said.  You know we are all thinking about you & elly and can't wait for you guys to come back.  I read elly's blog and the funeral really touched me.  I am so sorry...    

Myra - am so sorry and really hope your worst fears don't come true.  Know how you feel though cause that happened to me on the my first fresh cycle   Take care and fingers crossed  

Tracey   at that pic  

Piglet - thanks for changing your pic  

Sho - I pmsl too at your post to piglet to change her pic, then look at yours 'little miss bossy'    Hope you feel better soon.  Get dh to look after you...hope you enjoyed your take away

Ali - savaloy    are you addicted to them    dh spoils you doesn't he  

Emma - no hangover for me this morning.  Have fun tonight at your friends house.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hadn't finished writing my post  

Alisha - its hard to keep up on here if you miss one day so can understand what you're saying.  Just let us know how you're getting on and we won't forget you.

Beannie - enjoy your housework and run 

Haster - have a good night tonight, dinner sounds lovely

Gill - I missed ya again  

Scaredy cat - glad things are looking more positive for you

Hello to pots, karen, luc, bendy, kerry, sarah, angie and...   gosh can't keep up with everyone.  Sorry if i missed your name.

Well I am off for a shower to pop into windsor to Holland & Barratt (thanks ali), then having a cozy night in with dh.


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Tash you havent missed me Im here   

I am bored bored bored! I have done the ironing, read some of my book, cleaned the bathroom, made some Minestrone soup which I have eaten already and its not even 1 o clock and dh wont be back till 5  where are you all? come and talk to me pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

nvh cheers hun - before you go dashing in to holland and barret - i went last week to my local one and they'd 'sold out' so i bought online from their website  
thanks for that ali


----------



## scaredy cat (Oct 20, 2006)

Wildcats       Still in my thoughts

Myra -    Sorry for your news but glad your inlaws are going to pay for FET - that's very kind of them

Angie - hope you are feeling ok too today

Sho - I'm sure there's a Columbo on! Breakfast at Tiffanys on ITV3 - snuggle up and keep warm

Hello to everyone else, just going to drong infront of TV

Have a good weekend


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Happy shopping hun..have a nice night in with d/h

Myra-Im sure Mr R wont mind you taking Aspirin   have a nice evening tonight  

Alisha-Dont be gone too long ok  

Gill-You should be taking easy for the 1st 4 days honey, slow down   

Beanie-Wish i had the motivation to go for a run or keep fit   have a good run  

Scaredy-have fun watching the tv 


Hatster-Yum sounds lovely   yeah im afraid there sh*t too good for outside  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Good afternoon all

Feeling better today, time to move on and look forward to the future, it means I will have to lose 2 stone in weight as I gained loads with the treatment and never had a chance to lose it! So Sho we will have to have a weigh in and work on losing weight together! (no more full fat lattes!) 

Myra, We are both hoping that your embie is a late implanter and is just taking it's time to bed in snug, I hope your tests remain positive    

Cheesy - I loved reading your post about labour, can't wait to hear more abour your little one's first week  

Emma - thanks again for organising the flowers, most of them have opened up this morning and the living rooms smells divine. Lillies are a beautiful flower. I took some photos earlier and will post them up when I take them off the camera.

Miss TC - Thank you for the lovely card you sent us. It arrived this morning and put a smile on our faces. xxxx

Hello to everyone else - it's going to take me a while to catch back up with where everyone is - Kt can you post an updated list please?


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hiya Elly - are you still there?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Elly-Glad you liked the flower hun 
 read your blogg made me   hope your bearing up and getting stronger with each new day it will take a while im sure  
Dont know if you fancy it but me and Sho are meeting in Woking next Friday for a starbucks so if your up to it and fancy getting out then let us know


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Wildcat  go on girl!!!! you're the strongest woman I know. (but remember, to take time to grieve)  Boy that was a pschizophrenic post!!! 

christ only know whats going on with my weight hun. Clothes feel like I'm losing, scales say I'm gaining  So who the hell knows. I only have one semi skimmed latte a day now and do 45 mins on the trampoline about 5 days out of 7 and I even went swimming. I must be losing and it must be the scales' fault. that being said I've got a load of left over cake that needs disposing of   I can feel a cup of tea coming on!!

By the way, you might want to think about moving in with my mom, who clearly loves you more than she loves me, because whenever she rings she only seems to be ringing to ask how you are  D'you wanna swap?

My cold is hanging back a bit and hasn't quite developed in the ebola virus that dh had yesterday  Soother and paracetamol are doing the trick although I am disappointed about the lack of good TV

Myra- lets hope those lines get darker tomorrow, but I understand that you must be trying to not get the hopes up too high 

Emma- how was the visit with your mates?

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Off to my friends in a minute waiting on d/f as per usual  

Keep up with the bouncing hun  

Laters


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone,
Just popping in quickly.

Myra, I'm so sorry to hear your news, I'm still keeping everything crossed for you that it is a real BFP xx

Love Angie x


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

BBpiglet - the wildcat's are a tricky bunch to get rid of 

Myra - we're keping everything crossed for a proper BFP -  

I found myself Mr Rude as I didn't want to be a Little Miss/Mr - it seemed .. wrong .. somehow 

MrW


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Evening All,

Wildcats - glad you liked the flowers - good to have you back   

Myra - sorry to hear your news   

Sho - pmsl  " ebola virus" - your DH is a typical man then like mine when it comes to colds!!

Gill - take it easy missy    or if you can't can you come and do my ironing for me?  

Hello all you other ladies       

Been and had my hair cut and coloured today ( very snazzy too if I say so myself, which I have to as DH still at work!!). Then went to see my Dad who is at home and resting now. Also wrote my boss a stinking letter covering all the points I have talked to him about in the last 3 weeks, he hasn't acted on our conversations so he prob won't act on a letter, will wait till middle of next week to see what happens. Someone walked out on Thursday and I know another is handing in her notice on Monday so just waiting for the proverbial to hit the fan!! Will leave me and a part timer doing 4 peopls jobs and as I intend on taking the 2ww off work, he really will be deep in it!! Bothered!! not me!! maybe hei'll find out just how much pressure I'm really under.... Anyway rant over!!

Can't believe how quickly tx is coming round again!! Not looking forward to the Prostap injection on Thursday (meant to be a big needle and intra muscular!!!) But can't wait to to get started again.

Anyway, off out for dinner at a friends tonights so better do something to make the rest of me match up to the snazzy hairdo!! Talk to you laters


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Glad to hear it Mr Rude Dude!   I wonder if there's a little Miss Clacker? Did you know that 'dude' is another name for a camels foreskin? So I'm told.........

I'm bored, bored, bored. Its DH birthday and his sis came round for lunch which was nice but I'm now sitting on my bed Resting. And I just dropped a lump of chocolate muffin on to my keyboard


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Mr & Mrs W lovely to hear from you and great that your looking towards the future!   you both sound very    

Biglet is sooooooooooooo boring isnt it, enjoyed your muffin I hope  

I am taking it easy honest! if i took it any easier i'd be asleep, I watched "take the lead" this arvo which was ok a bit of a modern day dirty dancing but I enjoyed it!

happy saturday night xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Yay Wildcats....lovely to *see* you again. You are fab and so glad you liked the flowers...I can smell them from here!

In laws staying this weekend so only here for a second  

Just been trying to sort out what I can cook for friends in a couple of weeks...needs to be a vegetarian, dairy free, wheat free sunday lunch.....taxing my brain trying to think about it that's for sure!  

Ooops....mil coming up the stairs....better go
love yualll
Minow x


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

As per usual i come on here and u all disappear.
Loving the Mr and Little Miss pics...was in a book shop today and there are so many of them, I may have to change. Who is Little Miss Bad??
Elly and Chris.....so glad to have u back, have been thinking about u constantly, my mum also asks after u and sends her love. You are both an inspiration and i am so pleased to have been a part of baby Matthews life. Love you loads   
Myra...still have everything crossed for u, it could be late implantation like Elly said   
Gill......know do as u r told and slow down   
Emma....hope u had a good night
BBpiglet......how r u feeling.  
Fingers....how is your dad haircut sounds posh. All the best with the big needle Thurs...OUCH  
Sho...sorry to hear your not a well girl, wish i could meet up wiv u guys Fri but some of us have to 
work   ...get better soon   
Tash...are u all stocked up with Co enzyme...it was a really good offer. They had to take some out of the window display as only 1 bottle left on the shelf......

Went to Harrow shopping today and wont be going back, wasn't impressed think i will stick to Woking or Kingston. Got a few bargain tops for the summer from Primark and H&M ...cant wait for summer
Hi Alisha, Scaredy, Angie,Minow,Beanie, Hatser and all the other Woking girls
XXXXXXX


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi guys, 

It seems quite quiet in here this eve!! Hope yr all ok x

Just a quickie question....

Is anyone starting tx at WN Mar/Apr ?
We're probably going to have a 2nd go at ICSI then (after our BFN last week).
Just wondered if any of you are starting tx around this time.

Love Angie xxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Angie

Seeing Mr C again beg of Feb and then hopefully starting again in March when af arrives which will probably be towards the end of march so yep we could well be cycle buddies.

Still got in laws here and off to a party in London today so had better go and get ready....not used to having extra bods in the house....everything takes twice as long!

Have a great day all.
lol
Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi de hi campers  

Minow-A party on a sunday  

Angie-im sure there will be more people cycling then hun, so dont worry you wont be by yourself

MrWildcat-pmsl at your pic and bumh*les  

Ali-Ahhhh pooh wont be going to Harrow shopping then..ever been to bluewater 

Kerry-Hope that boss of yours sorts his life out and soon  

Piglet-How many chocolate muffs have you eaten then  

Gill-Keep resting lady, no more cleaning bathrooms etc  

Evening was good thanks my friend has two little cats one of them is black and she is a right old misery i was pmsl as she goes for anyone...apart from me


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello everyone!

Minow - party in london sounds fab!  Sunday nights tho,  couldnt do it on a school night! 

Angie - my treatment will be a little ahead of yours but still, im sure there will be a few ladies, like Ems said that will be going it with you  

Ali -  I don't think anyone is little miss bad...im still giggle about Kate being the Mr Tickle  and her being called ladyboy! 

Sho -  hows the cold this morning,  did you wake up with a snotty pilllow and crusts?     

I went out last night with some friends and it went a bit pete tong and we had tears from some of them.....was a good job i was drinking as i took my ass on to the dance floor and carried on anyways as the tears were over a load of twaddle 

Watching last nights big bro now,, who do you think will win?

Went shopping to Basingstoke yesterday and brought soooo much i keep trying all my news clothes and shoes on  

Hello to everyone and have a good sunday


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Can i just tell you something eles too....

Yesterday i went into Starbucks and got myself a hot choccie.  And i even got a bit cocky and asked for some mint in it......oh it was DEE LISH!

Never been in one before, only once in Reading but that was in the centre, not the shop.  Im very posh now!!  

I do starbucks!


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi all

Good to see you back again Mr and Mrs Wildcat.   

Angie, my next cycle should be March/April.  Day 21 of my next period should be around March 10th so maybe we will be cycling together.    As Emma said, I'm sure there will be a few of us.

I had too many glasses of wine last night and am paying for it today.    (I'm definitely out of practise!). My parents are coming round for lunch so I better get my act together.

Piglet and Gill, hope you're not too bored today  

Myra, thinking of you and hope you enjoyed your evening out last night.

Bendy, Starbucks, yummy  

Hi to everyone else 

xx


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Morning All!  

Glad everyone is enjoying the weekend - we've got great weather here in sunny Dorking so if DH gets home from work early we'll go for a stroll with Penny Dog. He's very protective bless him, and at very opportunity asks me if I'm allowed to do such and such. I told him that Mr C specifically said that a small amount of ice cream was beneficial to implantation - will I go to hell?     

Elmo and Peanut are still on board and long may they remain there. I have no worries, symptoms or anything at all at the moment and I think DH is secretly hoping my breasts will suddenly expand over night to twice their original size  

Emma - I listened to the relaxation cd yesterday afternoon, but I have no idea if it was any good because it had finished by the time I woke up. 

DH and I had fish and chips as it was his birthday and neither of us could be   to cook, and we watched The Fasted Indian which had Anthony Hopkins in it as Burt Munro the Kiwi who set a land speed record on a 1920's motorbike on the Utah salt flats in 1967 which still stands today We love stories of endurance especially when they're true. 

I'm sitting on my bed, again  , doing diddly squit and stuffing my face with Sainsburys whole grain apricot wheats straight out of the packet - I love them and could eat the whole box, in fact i almost have    i wonder how fat I'll be in 2 weeks time? I only ate 1 chocolate muffin but I accidentally had 2 bags of crisps which is norty. I'm going to chop up some dried fruits ( including figs and prunes! ) and have them in a little pot so when I feel bored I can nick some and its good for me  . Are you bored yet Gill? 

Myra -  

Angie - good for you girl, planning for the next cycle  

Hi Ali - haven't spoken to you in ages - hows you? I've not been shoppng in Kingston for serious yonks! Is Bentalls still there? I remember buying some nice clobber in there about *cough* years ago - unfortunately I can still remember what size I bought and it fitted  

Fingers - I hope your dad is well on his way to a full recovery and you can relax a bit more now.

Sho - hope you're not feeling too snotty today

Pots - did you have a better night hun?

Hello Beanie, Bendy, Caro, Karen, Minow, Tash and Kate  - sounds like the 7 dwarfs!! 

Hi to eveyone else too, and hope you have a good day


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Morning ladies

Well had a good night last night, it did me the world of good to get out and do normal things, well to let you all know pg test has now come back negative, and AF here with a vengance, sort of glad in away as i can now close this chapter, it has been an emotional few days and pleased it is over, so thanks for all your support, chapter closed.

Well some good news dhs mum gave me a nice cheque last night for our FET, so will call tomorrow, to see when we get started again  

So lets get started girls, and heres to some more lovely positives  

Piglet & Gill, keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you both

 to Elly & Chris

Hi to everyone else, hope you all have a great Sunday


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Myra - so sorry to hear your news    Bless your DH's parents though, really hope that your FET is successful. Take care of yourself


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Myra sorry to hear about your BFN, what a crap few days you and dp have had


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh Myra, 

Im so sorry. What an nightmare this last weeks been for you. I really thought things would be ok. glad your looking forward, hopefully the FET will be your one.    

Luc


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Myra -       You must feel drained hun. Here's looking forward to a bfp from your fet very soon


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi ladies-

Myra-  Bugger it!!!!  I was hoping that it would turn out well in the end, but your attitude is great. You can at least move forward knowing that you can get a BFP and that bodes really well for the next go  Here's to your FET!!

Pig and Gill- hows the 2WW going?

Bendy- glad you ignored that drunken sillyness. I hate it when people start crying for nothing when they are drunk. At least you had a good boogy.

Minow- enjoy the in laws

Feeling really rough now actually. I rarely et colds and this is something else  Its not the flu because i can get up out of bed, but got the horrible shakes and aches and pains that you get with the flu. Not really snotty, but got a wretched cough that is really starting to hurt now. TMI!!!! but can taste blood now when I cough its that hard. nasty business. I reckon I'll be cured by tomorrow though!

Worked out my dates last night and I have  dilema I could do with some assistance with. When I have this lap done, Mr R said I need 2-3 months off beofre tx. Well I've looked at it, and it means that whichever way we do it either dh missed test day, or we have to wait til he gets back. This is because he is in Germany for the whole of June. The only way I can get a cycle in before he goes, is a short protocol. Do you reckon Mr R would be willing to let me do that? i know Widcat and KT have got BFP's wth that protocol but I read it was for older women and poor responders. Wildcat and KT aren't "older women" and I'm not a poor responder. Any advice welcome.

Going back to the sofa now......


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Myra- what a rollercoaster of a week for you hun! glad you are so   and had a nice night out yo deserve it matey!  

Em's glad you ahd fun toooo, did you stay over at your mates!   who won 'buzz'?  

Bendy- I hate it when night out's go t**t's up like that, glad you carried on doin your thang!   when we went out this morning about 10.15 we saw a girl in bare feet, hotpants with a little handbag strolling into her house, I did chuckle   I remember never getting in until the birds were singing IT WAS THE LAW!    last night I contempleted doing my teeth at 10pm but I wanted to see the dancing on ice final, oh how my life has changed!  

Sho- keep an eye on that chest love, if you can taste nasty stuff you may have a chest infection, dont you be a hero get your self down the quacks!

Piglet- milk it girlfriend for every ounch of what its worth, I said to dh yesterday "I didnt hoover cos I didnt want to carry it upstairs" to which he replied "I dont blame you"   little does he know he's doing it later!   glad your feeling ok and taking it easy!

I have a few symptoms today I think   apart from my butt cheeks aching when I walk   my chest is really spotty and I have a sharp stabby pain quite low down in my tummy, Im not going to get para though    

Hi Beanie, fingers,Ali, Tash, Wildacts, Barney, Sarah, Minow and everyone! Lovely day huh!


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Myra - so sorry to hear your news but pleased that you are looking forward rather than back.   

Gill and Piglet - hope you're not going mad on the 2ww.   

Wildcats - you guys are so strong - such an inspiration to us all. Take lots of care of each other, which I know you will.   

Hi everyone else - had a very nice relaxing saturday yesterday meeting up with a friend for coffee, a bit of shopping, cinema and meal out but back to working and the gym today unfortunately. Have a lovely sunday afternoon everyone.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Monkey-what did you watch anything good  

Gill-Keep    hun..didnt play buzz in the end one of the buzzers werent working  

Myra-  so sorry hun really hoped it was a BFP for you   but im so glad your picking yourself up and moving on  

Sho-Im sure if you explain to Mr R why you need the s/p he would be happy for you to have it   hope you get better soon as were meeting for coffee friday and dont want to catch your nasty lurgy  

Piglet-Its fine if you fall asleep whilst listening to it as your sub consionce (sp) takes it all in apparently its meant to be good if you do fall asleep as it means your body is letting go and relaxing  

Beanie-What you having for lunch  


Bendy-Starbucks eh   yummy glad you enjoyed your night out and shopping spree


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

Sho sorry your not well. sounds horrid. I reckon the sp is just as good so cant see why you couldnt do it. with your dh in the army mr r should understand its hard for you. good luck.

Gill and Piglet        

Does anyone know whether its ok to have a bath now i have a bfp. I know you are told not to in the 2ww. Also when can we have   again? Should i be carrying on avoiding these thinsg like you do in the 2ww?

Luc


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Luc-I think the bath is fine hun, just not to hot though   i would personally avoid sex for a while to make sure that the spotting doesnt come back   but its your call hun try and keep those legs firmly shut for now


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

hi all

Emma- i will be fine by then  I asked mr R about whether or not I'd have long or short and he said long, but I will have to take to him about it. Hopefully he will let me do short. Its more money though istn' it!! 

Luc- get in the bath you stinker!!! You can have baths now. I think Cheesy said the other day that she swam from the 2WW onwards up to the day before the baby was born I think  (might have been two days )


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Not sure about the cost   but i think wildcat took loads more drugs which were much more £££


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

forgot to say didnt want to wake up today had a nice dream about that bloke in the bill phil hunter corrrrr what a dream   cant get him out of my head


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Luc - between you me and the gatepost, I specifically asked about the sex ban and was told there is no need and that some may argue that the seminal fluid is beneficial ( not ice cream necessarily   ) so you go for it   and enjoy. We all have our own thoughts and opinions which are right for us, so if you have any doubts then just ring WN to be sure in your own mind and that of DH. I was also told to avoid baths so as not to interfere with the ph of the cm, so I would think that its fine for you now, as long as you don't boil yer bum  . Again, ask an official expert if you're uncertain.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma   filthy girl!! I don't know who that is! Don't watch the Bill

I think Wildcat had cetrotide. I think she it was about £10 000 a day!!  Seriously, I thik its £35  a day or something like that. It can't be that much different to long because obviously we know people who have gotten BFP's with it  Its worth the extra money if it works. I seriously cannot wait til he comes back from Germany to have a go. I'm desperate


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yo!!!

Pots-Glad to hear the pain isnt too bad today  

Just come back from d/f's mums friends and there was a 6wk old mixed race little girl there with loads of jet black hair and lovely brown skin and deep brown eyes  and the lady whose baby it was is 42 had 7 m/cs all from 7wks to 20wks!! She  took aspirin this time and she has this lovely little girl   i came in and it was me her and d/f's mum and she got little Hannah and plonked her in my arms and said i know you were probably worried when you knew there was a baby here but you will get pg and have a baby...holding the baby was the best thing in the world, d/f held her too and she was smiling away at us both as if to say you will have a baby like me one day....feel glad i held her as i was worried at 1st i may start blubbing   she was telling me about what she went through and said to me DONT ever give up


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Emma, roast lamb for us today with lemon meringue pie for dessert - yummy.  Feeling very fat now though    

Really sorry to hear your news Myra but it's great that you are thinking positive.  

Glad you're having a good day today Pots.

Sounds like you had a good day too Emma and I'm so pleased that you held little Hannah and didn't blub.  I didn't do so well on Friday when I went to see my friend who is pregnant (4 weeks ahead of where I would have been).  She also has a little boy who is 18 months.  We helped get him ready for bed and then his dad read him a story.  I got so upset because I am so worried that I will never be in that position.  I had to make an excuse and cried my eyes out in the loo.  I wish I could strong like so many of you on here.  I know I have to be positive but it's so hard sometimes.

Get well soon Sho.  I hope your DH is well enough to look after you now. 

Hi Luc and Piglet, hope you are both having a good day.

xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Beanie- none of us are strong all the time. I cry at things like that, and I don't even need a catalyst. I only need to imagine that I might never have my own child, and I'm off  I have to talk to myself and get myself out of the glums. usually it lasts a day, but sometimes, I have a period of low. I fie the trick is to accept that thats how you feel rather than to ignore it and pretend everything is fine..... because it isn't. Its the centre of the world (for me anyway) and there's hardly anyone you can talk about it with, so of course it gets on top sometimes. Don't worry about it. You WILL get pregnant again, and it will stick and you WILL have a baby to tuck up in bed yourself


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh Beanie i know what you mean but you will be a mummy, as the lady said to me never give up she went through 7 m/cs from 7wks -20wks and the nhs fobbed her off so she went to see a different consultant and all he did was add aspirin and she now has a lovely little girl   you will have a baby hun  

Roast lamb  

Sho-You are in the best hands and hopefully your lap will flag something up and you will then go into your ivf with so much confidence


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I've got roadt lamb as well!! DH is doing it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

lucky buggers  

D/f doing us fish   i want lamb


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks Sho and Emma.  You are both right, we will all be mummies one day and will appreciate it so much more because of everything we have all been through.   It's lovely to hear stories like the lady today Emma because it does give me hope.  I think I was just having one of those days on Friday.   

Thanks again, you've made me feel much better about having those feelings though  

Roast lamb is yummy.  Sounds like your DH is looking after you well Sho.

Haha, Emma, I've got a little bit of lamb left if you would like it.    Fish is much more healthy though.


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

See Em's good things do come to those who wait!   you and df will hold your own baby hun soon and my god will they be the most cherished little gems in the world!   

This IF journey has been the hardest thing in my entire life and feels like it has been my entire life! and I cant begin to imagine how anyone can find the strength and courage to pull themselves together after loosing a baby.

I know we try to protect ourselves, I do! self preservation has proberly been one of my best mates over the last 6 years  , I can honestly say hand on heart I dont allow myself to look in the window in Mama's & papa's or plan a nursery in my head & I gave up years ago thinking of names I would love to name my kids, but for the 1st time in a long time as I lay in bed this morning I said to myself "this could actually happen to us, this time next year we could be living our dream"

I so hope from the bottom of my heart we all get our dream        I  wont ever give up and Im so glad I have all of you to help me through, cheer me up and make me smile!

Sorry for the mush    

Ill go and put the tea on now


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh Gill, you've made me cry too now.   Here, here to your comments, you are so right.  This roller coaster we find ourselves on is so hard but this site is a great comfort and I feel like I have made some really good friends on here.  

This is going to be your time Gill and you are going to make a fantastic mummy. Keep those positive thoughts going and I can't wait for your BFP very soon.


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

So anyone up to anything good this week?

Is anyone out there?


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Whatcha Beanie -  are you ok hun?  
Gill - how are you?    You both sound a little down?   

Dreams do come true and theres no reason why it won't happen for you guys    

I'm doing precisely nothing this week and I'm bored bored bored - still!! DH and I went out for a stroll with the dog and then round to MIL to get some eggs. I can't remember the last time I had dippy egg and soldiers, but now I'm not allowed, I want one   I'll be craving oysters and camembert next  

How fantastic that your dh's are cooking roast dinners for you   I just asked mine to peel some veg and anyone would think I'd asked him to run up Everest!! He's never done any cooking in his life before and would cheerfully live on Kellogs Frosties if push came to shove


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Piglet

I'm doing fine thanks, just wish that I didn't have to go to work again tomorrow!  

Sorry to hear that you're bored.  Why is it that we always want the food that we can't have, I had the same craving for running eggs too  

Think your DH better get used to looking after you as he'll have to do it for at least the next nine month!


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Beanie -   

He just popped his head around the door to ask how he boils the lettuce   

I need to take him in hand............!


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Piglet I know I'm being nosey but does your DH do off roading locally or does he just like shiney bling Rangeys. I'm just wondering if he knows my DH. I'm sorry if I've asked you this before I'm having a bit of a dozy weekend. 

Sarah x


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi Sarah! The though of my DH in a shiny bling RR    All his Range Rovers are old classics in various states of [email protected], which basically means they're all work horses which he uses all the time for work. His main hobby is racing off road motorbikes and he organises motorcycle trials and enduros with our club so he takes the RR full of stuff when we do the setting out of the courses etc. When we clear up afterwards, I have been known to drive the RR pickup ( I know RR didn't make one - its been adapted) while hes run behind collecting the flags, which is brilliant fun, especially when you drive over the top of a very steep hill and the ground just disappears from under the bonnet! Very exciting! We want to go off roading locally but havent yet - where does your DH do it? My DH always loves to meet other enthusiasts and you guys live close to us. 

PM?


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Piglet Im not down! Its just Emma's post touched a raw nerve love!  maybe its the 2ww madness setting in!  

I had to cook my own dinner   well for both of us  it was yummy roast chicken with all the trimmings, I was a real pikey and licked the plate when dh went to start the washing up   Im off to get ready for bb now laterssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Piglet

Si off roads his 110 and quad bike at sites in Shoreham - the old cement works  - lots of steep slopes and a farm site at Slindon which is towards chichester and is usually very muddy. The garage/workshop is currently occupied with the shell of a suzuki off roader that he's building. He's set up a business making bits for off roaders with a website if your DH fancies a peep. Let me know if he fancies an off roading on a sunday, Si usually goes once a fortnight if he's not at a show or a winch challenge!
I'm not saying he's obsessed but my wedding car was a yellow 110 complete with ribbons!

www.x-eng.co.uk

Sarah x

/links


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Gill I know its hard but just try picturing yourself with your baby already in your arms. Positive thiunking is really important in the 2ww I'm sure. I was so down and negative after my crappy IVF cycle that turned into IUI last autumn. Everyone at the italian restaurant told me to stay positive and i didn't and it was a BFN which is hard to explain when I had a BFP a month later au naturelle. 
Keep a picture of you both with your babe in your mind whenever you feel down

   

Sarah xxx


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Ooh that sounds good Sarah - I'll tell Dh about it and the website and I bet he'll want to come out to play one Sunday yes! I'll look at it later as DH went out for a bit and I forgot to mention that the spuds need to be in cold water and they're probably all brown, so I'd better go and rescue things, because he'll be glued to Top Gear in a moment - Richard 'the hamster' Hammond is back


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Evening all,

I just wrote a huge post mentioning everyone and just lost it all...   now cbb is on so have to watch it.
So now I can't remember everything  

Wildcat - glad to see you're back with us.  You are one very strong lady.  Good luck with the weight loss.  No more muff diving for you and sho  

MrW - or should I say mr rude    I preferred you as mr lady boy  

Piglet - only you can know that dude means camel foreskin    hope you're doing ok    can't believe the amount of food you're chucking down ya neck    I reckon you should be little miss bad 

Gill - We will all have a little ones one day.  not like you to be all sentimental, but I really am with you 100% on that one.  Your symptoms sound good    Can't believe you had to cook your own dinner   

Ali - thanks for the H&B tip, i nearly panicked when i thought they had run out, but they had loads by the front desk.  You need to come on earlier so we can chat.

Sho - sorry your're feeling poorly.  keep an eye on it won't you.  If Mr R says no, you can always freeze a sample of dhs sperm.  It will cost more but so will the short protocol.  Its another option anyway.

Myra - am so sorry that af finally showed.  I had exactly the same and this tx lark can be so cruel.  I like you was glad in the end as it meant I could finally move on as I  didn't know how to feel.

Emma - bet it was lovely holding that little baby.  Esp as the colouring would  be the same so you can relate to her more.  Bet you just melted.  You'll get there, as we all will one day    I had roast lamb today by the way    Oh and look at you lusting over another man    bet you wanted the big 'O' dream eh  

Minow - party on a sunday night    enjoy!

Kerry - not long for your tx... I know its been along time coming but now time is just flying by.

bendy - glad you had a good shopping trip, hope you wasn't posing too much in front of the mirror  

Beannie - know how you feel about work, I don't want to go either  

pots - glad you had a nice dinner and just chilling with all those drugs man!  

hello to everyone else, sorry if I missed something important  

Well I have been on the plonk since weds, its terrible   Think i'm an alcoholic    Went to visit dh's parents today in their new home in calne.  It needs so much work but they moved down from up north.  Really love house and it will be great once its finished, although dh has been roped into doing a lot of the work    Went to a pub for sunday lunch and managed a few more wines.  Last night was going to have an easy one, when a couple of friends said they were at the pub down the road. That was at 5pm and didn't end up leaving til midnight, drunk again     So i'm on a detox from tomorrow onwards.  gonna have a sauna too to see if I can speed up the process.

Anyway, am off now, will speak to you all tomorrow


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Make the most of getting ****** as in 9 mths time you wont be drinking much due to your little bubs making an appearance  

Gill-Oh hun i hope i didnt upset you hun   i think you will be a great mum...as i keeping saying "i want you to be my mum" your fantastic in every way and you will be a mummy 

Beanie-Glad your feeling better hun, think   

Piglet-Cant believe your d/h boiling lettuce indeed


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Emma - he wouldn't recognise a carrot if it poked him in the eye. When I rang him to ask him to get some greens, he said he'd found two green thing that were too big to be sprouts - yup, they were cabbages   He once stuffed his face with roast parsnips thinking that the potatoes were slightly different that day  

NVH - I'll be little miss puke if i dont stop stuffing my face


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh bless him...he is very trying isnt he


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Maybe I should write him a shopping list that has celariac, courgette and aubergine on it and see what he comes back with?


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Evening all

Myra - sorry to hear you news, although I understand in some ways it must have been a relief to know one way or another, the not knowing must have been driving you mad  .  Take it easy hun and look after yourself, you turn will come  

Emma - she sounds absolutely gorgeous, glad you held it together though, it's not easy x

Sho - hope you are feeling better soon.  It sound very similar to how I felt over new year.  Hope you're chat with Woking goes well and that they managed to fit things round dh, I'm sure they will.  I think the waiting is one of the hardest things about this game, you just feel like you're in limbo all the time.

Gill/Piglet - hope you're both taking it easy and making the most of your oh's running round after you!

NVH - glad to see you're making the most of it before you start d/r  !  

Kerry - not long now - I didn't realise you were starting so soon.  I'm keeping everything crossed this is your time x

Hi to Pots, Sarah, Ali, Kerry, Barney, Kate, Beanie, Angie, Bendy and everyone else that I've missed.

Did anyone see that women in the NoW that had twins at 67?!!!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Evening Ladies,

Thanks all for your good wishes for tx - can't quite believe it's nearly here again. Was hoping to get my work situation sorted before it started but have decided to just chill out from Day 21 as much as I can... 

For those that asked Dad is doing fine, he was released from hospital after 24 hours and they believe it was just an angina flare up, so he is under strict orders to rest - not that he takes much notice!! 

Does anyone know if you can have massage whilst having tx? My mum is training in massage at the moment and I figured it might help me relax with all the stress going on at the moment?

Gill and Piglet - sending lots of         your way.

Tash - make the most of it - won't be able to drink shortly!!!

Emma - bless the lady with the baby - won't be long until you have your own little one in your arms and hopefully you'll be passing him/her to us for cuddles!!

Sho - feel better soon honey   

Piglet - dh boiling lettuce - pmsl!! 

Karen - Yes I saw the story! How come someone more than twice my age has less problems than me in getting pg    She looks fantastic for her age but blimey!!
Wildcats -        

Gill - I think we all develop that protection instinct sweetie. It's a way many of us deal with IF. I'm the same I don't look in Mamas and Papas or Baby Gap because I'd just break down. If I have to get a gift for a child - I usually pick it out on line and get my mum or a friend to pick it up for me. Can't wait for the day I can walk into a baby store and spend a fortune on MY baby    

Luc    

Hi everyone else - off to my bed now - 6 day week this week so better get my beauty sleep!! Talk soon


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

Thanks for the advice. 

Pots i dont really know if its sunk in sometimes i belive it and other times i dont. Still doing pg tests to make sure though. If i had some symptoms it might be a bit more real. 

Piglet didnt know the clinic said it was ok to   ive never actually asked them before just assumed they would say no. 

Gill, i so hope this is gonna be your time           . 

NVH, glad to hear your having a good time. In my experince alcohol or lack of it never made any difference to our outcome. In fact the first time i drank any alcohol in 2 years was in the last few months.

Wildcats   

Sho, hope you feel beter soon.

Myra   

Karen, Finegrs, emma, bendy, sarah hi hope your all ok.

Luc


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Well in the hell hole have to leave at 11.20 as have a smear and chylamidia test at the gp's surgery   i hate the clamp thing  

So far im still waiting on cheques from the following people 

Kerry,Pots and Monkeylove, could you ladies let me know if they have been posted as i would like to bank them thurs  

Kerry-How exciting to be starting in a couple of days and just one jab  

Karen-I bet your counting down the days


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning all ladies!!

Im glad Shilpa won cbb     I watched top gear after too blimey Richard Hammond was soooooooooooo lucky   to survive that crash!

Tash- you cheeky Monkey "not like me to be sentimental"   I am a softy really!

I know I wrote a mushy post last night but I just wanted to say I really am     I have had the odd moment when Ive wobbled naturally, but I am more positive and chilled than I ever have been in previous cycles, it feels different somehow this time!  

Emma & Sho- enjoy your latte & bun sess!   hope your get on ok Emma! 

Luc- not sure on the massage hun I know Indian head massage is out! best to check first!  

Right off to work for a token gesture half day! be back later  

Hi to everyone


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Laters hun


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning-

as predicted, I am cured!!  I never suffer colds for long. I get fed up with it and tel it to "get lost" and it does. Positive Mental attitude see  My temperature a has no returned to normal and just left with rank tickly cough. I will be going out shortly to get some medicine for me and dh

Fingers- ooh yeah it is getting close now  

Gill/ Piglet - good luck with the 2WW hope you're both staying nice and positive

NVH  can't remember what I was going to say to you so 

Emma- Bloody hell!  you're in work early today.

Not much on for me today, just straightening up the house and removing illness debris and clutter that dh has managed to assemble around the sofa. He's gone to see the nurse to see if they deem him fit for service : I don't think he wants to be because if he is, he has to do a mile and a half run this morning   I bet he's laying it on thick as we speak. I've got work to do as well promoting Valentines cakes. Em and monkey, yours are in hand  e need to sort out a delivery/collection day.


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Morning all

You're in early this morning Emma - hope your tests go okay later, I hate that clamp thing too  

Glad you are feeling positive about this cycle Gill.  I'm feeling positive for you too   .  I haven't watched CBB and didn't even know who had won.  I would have guessed it would have been Shilpa though after all the press coverage.  I did see Top Gear last night and you're right, Richard Hammond was so lucky to survive that terrible crash.

Sho, I know what you mean about putting on weight.  I've been running loads in the last 2 weeks and I seem to be putting weight back on.  I reckon we both must be putting on muscle instead    Glad you are feeling better today too.

Have already been for a run this morning and am working from home today as I need to finish early this evening for my ski-ing lesson!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Glad your feeling better and back to your bossy self  

No probs on the cake front let me know when...i suppose as near to valentines day as poss would be good  

Beanie-A run   blimey your good.  ohhh skiing lesson where is that taking place

In work early today as its my office telesales day so to avoid the traffic i get in at about 8ish  
Dont worry i make up for it the rest of the week


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Haha, I don't blame you Emma.   

I'm having ski-ing lessons in Southampton - so too far for you all to come and have a laugh at me!  I booked a course of 3 and it's the last one tonight.  I think I did too much digging in the garden yesterday and my legs are really aching - think I'm going to pay for that this evening on the slope


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning morning morning....

Emma - good luck at the docs, i hate those clampy things too...I remember having a smear one time and the bloody nurse caught my insides with it and made  me bleed    Oh I guess I shouldn't have told you that eh    You'll be fine with your big flaps though   (sorry couldn't resist)  

Sho - glad you're feeling better...made me laugh 'removing illness debris'    can you still not remember what you was going to say  

Gill - i was only kidding hun, I know you're a big softy really   glad you're feeling positive and got everything crossed for you    you take it easy little lady and don't work too hard.

Piglet -   you're dh and his veggies    what does he think he's been eating all these years    hope you're doing ok and keeping   too.

Beannie - well done you on going for a run, now thats determination!  Enjoy your skiing lesson.  They also have a dry ski slope in bracknell too.

Kerry - glad your dad is better.  I think its ok to have massage on de-regs but not stimms.

Luc - you're right about the alcohol...I was really good last year but as time goes on, you don't feel so precious going through tx.  I am going to be good from this week and may have the odd glass of wine but thats it.

Well I forgot to say yesterday that there is a jo jo maman bebe opened up in windsor and when i went on sat, I got excited and said to dh that I was going to go in to have a look.  He then said to me WHY   to which I replied I don't know    I even get the catalogue delivered to my house as I ordered something for a friend one time.  Haven't had the courage to open yet though


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Morning chatterboxes  

I am going to start you a new thread very shortly, so the usual 5 min warning    If you do a long post, save before you send, in case it gets lost!

Love
Tracy
xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

New home this way girls >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=83006.0


----------

